# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Worm capsule, wie heeft ervan gehoord?

## mona

En tijd geleden ben ik in de kroeg een student geneeskunde tegen gekomen die me vertelde dat ik Belgie capsules verkrijgbaar zijn.
Deze is in vorm van een kuur ongeveer 30 a 40 capsule en je moet je strikt aan de inname ervan houden. in de eerste capsule die je inneemt is een worm die in je maag tot leben komt en gedurende de gehele periode zorgt voor gewichtsverlies. de laatste capsule doodt deze worm.Hij vertelde me dat dit NIET in nederland verkrijgbaar is maar wel in Belgie.
Ik vraag me af of er meer mensen zijn die hiervan gehoord hebben en weten wat de naam van die kuur is en mensen die ervaring ermee hebben.

----------


## clara1963

Dit lijkt me zeer ongezond en onverstandig. Dus niet aan beginnen.

----------


## Petra717

volgens mij een gewoon een variant op een laxeertablet en dus totaal ongezond! maar dat is zover ik kan oordelen uit jouw verhaal... 
Ik zal het weekend evne rondkijken voor je. 

petra

----------


## Nikky278

Lijkt mij ook geen goed idee... Normaal als je een worm in je lijf hebt, krijg je medicijnen om hem zo snel mogelijk weg te krijgen, dus er vrijwillig een in stoppen, lijkt me geen strak plan... Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord, dus kan er natuurlijk geen voor- of nadelen van noemen, maar zoals Petra al zei, klinkt het inderdaad meer als een variant op laxeermiddelen...

Xx

----------

